# No Green Pass: autotrasportatori:”Venerdì blocchiamo l’Italia”.



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

Autotrasportatori e aereoportuali dicono no al Green Pass obbligatorio ed annunciano:”Venerdì sciopereremo e bloccheremo il paese”.

Si prevede un fine settimana caldissimo, con manifestazioni in tutta Italia.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Autotrasportatori e aereoportuali dicono no al Green Pass obbligatorio ed annunciano:”Venerdì sciopereremo e bloccheremo il paese”.
> 
> Si prevede un fine settimana caldissimo, con manifestazioni in tutta Italia.


Non vedo soluzioni.

Non capisco come pretendano di tamponare milioni di persone settimanalmente, manco in piena pandemia si riusciva.

Temo dovranno fare un passo indietro le istituzioni se non vogliono introdurre l' obbligo.

Dal punto di vista personale, qualche giorno fa ero in dubbio, mi chiedevo se oltre ad esserci vaccinati, ci toccava pure pagare i tamponi a tutti i no-vax, roba che ci manca solo ci mettano la scopa in culo per pulire anche i marciapiedi mentre camminiamo.

Beh, a conti fatti, 5-6 miliardi in un anno per pagare tamponi a tutti, anche NO GRAZIE.
Mi son chiarito i dubbi.

Trovino una soluzione, se c'è.


----------



## enigmistic02 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Autotrasportatori e aereoportuali dicono no al Green Pass obbligatorio ed annunciano:”Venerdì sciopereremo e bloccheremo il paese”.
> 
> Si prevede un fine settimana caldissimo, con manifestazioni in tutta Italia.


Se non ci riescono loro a salvare questa nazione, è finita.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Autotrasportatori e aereoportuali dicono no al Green Pass obbligatorio ed annunciano:”Venerdì sciopereremo e bloccheremo il paese”.
> 
> Si prevede un fine settimana caldissimo, con manifestazioni in tutta Italia.


Io ho un volo Milano/Napoli venerdì importante. Capisco tutto ma tremo al solo pensiero di perderlo.


----------



## danjr (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non vedo soluzioni.
> 
> Non capisco come pretendano di tamponare milioni di persone settimanalmente, manco in piena pandemia si riusciva.
> 
> ...


Tirino fuori le p.all e e facciano l'obbligo!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Trovino una soluzione, se c'è.



La soluzione c'è : smetterla con questo terrorismo e tornare alla vita di prima.
Il loro scopo l'hanno raggiunto,l'85% della popolazione over 12 è vaccinata e siamo una delle nazioni con la più alta % di vaccinati.

Altre nazioni con % più basse di vaccinati stanno ritornando alla vita di prima,senza inutili porcate come greenpass per lavoratori.

P.S Forse non vi è chiaro. 
Se domani introducessero "il vaccino obbligatorio per lavorare" (in sostituzione del greenpass) , la risposta sarebbe la medesima.
Direi che dopo 2 anni e con l'85% di popolazione vaccinata,ora si possano accantonare tutte le virostar


----------



## fabri47 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Autotrasportatori e aereoportuali dicono no al Green Pass obbligatorio ed annunciano:”Venerdì sciopereremo e bloccheremo il paese”.
> 
> Si prevede un fine settimana caldissimo, con manifestazioni in tutta Italia.


Fasc1ston1111111. Rispettate il re Draghi!!!


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La soluzione c'è : smetterla con questo terrorismo e tornare alla vita di prima.
> Il loro scopo l'hanno raggiunto,l'85% della popolazione over 12 è vaccinata e siamo una delle nazioni con la più alta % di vaccinati.
> 
> Altre nazioni con % più basse di vaccinati stanno ritornando alla vita di prima,senza inutili porcate come greenpass per lavoratori.
> ...


Forse è come dici tu, anche io lo ritengo probabile.

Ma se poi per qualche ragione non fila tutto liscio come sembrerebbe dover andare? Poi la colpa a chi la si da?


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Tirino fuori le p.all e e facciano l'obbligo!


E' meno facile di quanto sembri, quelli che non vogliono farlo?

Vai a prenderli casa per casa e li vaccini con la forza? Non mi piace.

Fai denunce / multe / processi a centinaia di migliaia di persone o milioni? Anche qui non mi sembra il caso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse è come dici tu, anche io lo ritengo probabile.
> 
> Ma se poi per qualche ragione non fila tutto liscio come sembrerebbe dover andare? Poi la colpa a chi la si da?



In che senso ?
Per un possibile colpo di coda del virus ?


----------



## danjr (13 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La soluzione c'è : smetterla con questo terrorismo e tornare alla vita di prima.
> Il loro scopo l'hanno raggiunto,l'85% della popolazione over 12 è vaccinata e siamo una delle nazioni con la più alta % di vaccinati.
> 
> Altre nazioni con % più basse di vaccinati stanno ritornando alla vita di prima,senza inutili porcate come greenpass per lavoratori.
> ...


Non capisco, tutti grandi e grossi quelli che protestano, i portavoce, quell'energumero di forza nuova... machismo a go go... e han paura di una punturina....


----------



## danjr (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' meno facile di quanto sembri, quelli che non vogliono farlo?
> 
> Vai a prenderli casa per casa e li vaccini con la forza? Non mi piace.
> 
> Fai denunce / multe / processi a centinaia di migliaia di persone o milioni? Anche qui non mi sembra il caso.


Per me una parte di quelli che non lo fanno lo farebbero se lo STATO mettesse nero su bianco che si fa carico di eventuali rischi. Per i rimanenti fanatici non c'è speranza, ma almeno qualcosa si recupera e ci mettiamo in condizioni di estrema sicurezza


----------



## Kaw (13 Ottobre 2021)

Che poi il greenpass già esiste, cioè chi non ce l'ha non può andare al cinema, palestra, teatro, museo, ristorante al chiuso (e con l'inverno saranno tutti al chiuso ovviamente) etc...
Di fatto vive già in una specie di lockdown, nella prima ondata si poteva uscire di casa solo per andare a lavoro o in ospedale, che è quello che possono fare oggi coloro sprovvisti della certificazione.
I luoghi di lavoro è più di un anno che hanno intrapreso metodologie specifiche per il contenimento del virus (smart working, turni, distanziamento).
Il greenpass per il lavoro è solo una dimostrazione di forza e oppressione del governo, l'ennesimo sistema di controllo che porta più problemi di quanti ne risolverebbe.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non capisco, tutti grandi e grossi quelli che protestano, i portavoce, quell'energumero di forza nuova... machismo a go go... e han paura di una punturina....



Continuo a non capire il vostro problema 
Non sono mica andati a sprangare le porte degli hub vaccinali.

Chi vuole,è liberissimo di andare a farsi vaccinare.
Chi non vuole,deve essere altrettanto liberissimo di non accettare il ricatto (perchè posto in questo modo è un ricatto vero e proprio ed una vergogna per l'Italia) e andare avanti per la sua strada,consapevole dei rischi che corre.

Sono da mesi che le virostar ci frantumano i cabbasisi con questa immunità di gregge raggiungibile al 70% di vaccinati,poi al 75,poi slittata a 80. 
Benissimo,ora siamo arrivati alll'85% di popolazione over 12 vaccinata,direi che anche questo step l'abbiamo superato,no ?

Ora si deve riaprire tutto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Autotrasportatori e aereoportuali dicono no al Green Pass obbligatorio ed annunciano:”Venerdì sciopereremo e bloccheremo il paese”.
> 
> Si prevede un fine settimana caldissimo, con manifestazioni in tutta Italia.


Grazie, eroi di una nazione in caduta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Autotrasportatori e aereoportuali dicono no al Green Pass obbligatorio ed annunciano:”Venerdì sciopereremo e bloccheremo il paese”.
> 
> Si prevede un fine settimana caldissimo, con manifestazioni in tutta Italia.



Draghi è Dio, troverà una soluzione.
Impossibile che ci sia il caos in una nazione governata da Draghi.

Con una scoreggia sbloccherà le strade e i porti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Grazie, eroi di una nazione in caduta


Sarà un caso, ma gran parte di questi non sono italiani... Gli italiani si piegano sempre


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per me una parte di quelli che non lo fanno lo farebbero se lo STATO mettesse nero su bianco che si fa carico di eventuali rischi. Per i rimanenti fanatici non c'è speranza, ma almeno qualcosa si recupera e ci mettiamo in condizioni di estrema sicurezza


Onestamente, non mi fossi fidato del vaccino, non mi avrebbe indorato la pillola il fatto che lo stato mi avrebbe pagato se mi fosse venuto un colpo.

La salute non ha prezzo.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In che senso ?
> Per un possibile colpo di coda del virus ?


Esatto, chi lo sa?

Immagino qualcuno tema davvero questa ( magari remota) possibilità.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Onestamente, non mi fossi fidato del vaccino, non mi avrebbe indorato la pillola il fatto che lo stato mi avrebbe pagato se mi fosse venuto un colpo.
> 
> La salute non ha prezzo.


Può darsi, ma una scelta di quel tipo dimostra che lo Stato è uno Stato serio, è sicuro delle proprie scelte e ritiene sicuro al 100% il vaccino. Uno Stato che invece mette scudo penale e si trincera dietro il consenso informato che impressione ti fa al contrario?

Sono i primi loro a non volere responsabilità, ma poi la invocano per gli altri. Non è una presa in giro?


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Può darsi, ma una scelta di quel tipo dimostra che lo Stato è uno Stato serio, è sicuro delle proprie scelte e ritiene sicuro al 100% il vaccino. Uno Stato che invece mette scudo penale e si trincera dietro il consenso informato che impressione ti fa al contrario?
> 
> Sono i primi loro a non volere responsabilità, ma poi la invocano per gli altri. Non è una presa in giro?


Non lo so, non amo in generale fare il facilone ( non intendo che tu lo stia facendo)
Non mi metterò di certo a farlo su una cosa cosi complessa.

Io credo che se la vaccinazione fosse stata obbligatoria, sarebbe stato peggio ( in quanto a casini e proteste) rispetto a quanto accade ora.
Molto peggio.

Diciamo che in una situazione di emergenza come questa, nulla è stato ed è, facile.

Siccome "lo stato" siamo noi, non vedo quali problemi ci sarebbero stati in chiave pratica, mica li tirerebbe fuori Draghi o chi per lui i soldi dalle tasche se a me fosse venuta una paresi post-vaccino.

Immagino ci siano conseguenze/problematiche di qualche tipo se si è optato per non renderlo obbligatorio.
Oppure la ragione pura e semplice è quanto ho scritto sopra, cioè per evitare casini.

Onestamente non lo so.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, non amo in generale fare il facilone ( non intendo che tu lo stia facendo)
> Non mi metterò di certo a farlo su una cosa cosi complessa.
> 
> Io credo che se la vaccinazione fosse stata obbligatoria, sarebbe stato peggio ( in quanto a casini e proteste) rispetto a quanto accade ora.
> ...



Il lockdown era obbligatorio. Per chiudere tutto non si sono fatti problemi, eh.

Per il grinpaz, per riaprire tutto (perché di quello si tratta), invece insorgono problematiche.


----------



## raducioiu (13 Ottobre 2021)

> Non capisco, tutti grandi e grossi quelli che protestano, i portavoce, quell'energumero di forza nuova... machismo a go go... e han paura di una punturina....



Ancora con questa storia. Una punturina a causa della quale diverse persone muiono o hanno problemi fisici anche gravi. Ieri ad esempio altra donna morta in Veneto dopo Pfizer. I danni di Astrazeneca e Johnson&Johnson sono ormai ben noti, finalmente hanno sdoganato anche quelli di Moderna. Su Pfizer c'è ancora negazionismo nonostante diversi decessi ma verrà purtroppo il momento della verità.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto, chi lo sa?
> 
> Immagino qualcuno tema davvero questa ( magari remota) possibilità.



In quel caso la colpa sarà .....non del governo,dal momento che la colpa ricade sempre su altri  
Nonostante l'85% dei vaccinati,la colpa ricadrà sui no vax e su chi non si è sottoposto alla 3° dose.

Perchè adesso noi stiamo sottovalutando una cosa :
Sappiamo per certo che esiste uno zoccolo duro della popolazione (10%?15%?) che non si vaccinerà mai per il covid.
Per mantenere questo standard di "sicurezza" (in attesa che il covid si trasformi in una banale influenza,come da 2 anni ripetono le virostar),questa soglia dell'85% non può diminuire.

Questo che significa ?
Che tra X mesi la 3° dose sarà destinata a tutti quelli già vaccinati,non solo alle persone fragili.
E voi siete sicuri che l'85% tornerà per farsi iniettare la 3° dose ?

Io sto sentendo parecchie persone (vaccinate) che da quando è saltata fuori la notizia della 3° dose,hanno iniziato a maledire il fatto di essersi vaccinate.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In quel caso la colpa sarà .....non del governo,dal momento che la colpa ricade sempre su altri
> Nonostante l'85% dei vaccinati,la colpa ricadrà sui no vax e su chi non si è sottoposto alla 3° dose.
> 
> Perchè adesso noi stiamo sottovalutando una cosa :
> ...



Si capisco il tuo ragionamento.

Beh vedremo, onestamente non ho esitato a fare il vaccino, cosi come se PROVATO IL BENEFICIO con i dati, mi farò pure la terza, ma spero vivamente non sarà necessario.
In generale non amo prendere nulla, manco la tachipirina quando ho la febbre, devo davvero essere sotto un treno per prenderla.

Vedremo come finirà, di certo è un bel casino.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarà un caso, ma gran parte di questi non sono italiani... Gli italiani si piegano sempre


Ciò non toglie che siano ugualmente eroi, per me ovviamente. E sarò onesto, ho tanto criticato gli stranieri(più quelli sui barconi che gli altri), oggi mi stanno dando una lezione di vita, ripeto, grazie.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non capisco, tutti grandi e grossi quelli che protestano, i portavoce, quell'energumero di forza nuova... machismo a go go... e han paura di una punturina....


Prendili per il culo pure, vai vai, son solo quelli che ti portano il cibo alsupermercato, mica la camionetta dell'esercito come piaceva tanto a te


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia. Una punturina a causa della quale diverse persone muiono o hanno problemi fisici anche gravi. Ieri ad esempio altra donna morta in Veneto dopo Pfizer. I danni di Astrazeneca e Johnson&Johnson sono ormai ben noti, finalmente hanno sdoganato anche quelli di Moderna. Su Pfizer c'è ancora negazionismo nonostante diversi decessi ma verrà purtroppo il momento della verità.


Certa gente brama gli aghi nel braccio, altra li ripudia, son solo scelte personali


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Ottobre 2021)

Spero che le proteste di Roma si ripetano a oltranza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Spero che le proteste di Roma si ripetano a oltranza.


giusto oggi parlavo con un trasportatore al lavoro, mi ha detto soltanto che a Trieste sono serissimi, o ottengono ciò che vogliono o davvero bloccano tutto. A sto punto ben venga


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non vedo soluzioni.
> 
> Non capisco come pretendano di tamponare milioni di persone settimanalmente, manco in piena pandemia si riusciva.
> 
> ...


se li pagheranno loro i tamponi, non mi sembra che la soluzione sia così complicata...


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se li pagheranno loro i tamponi, non mi sembra che la soluzione sia così complicata...


Coltivati un orto allora perchè il cibo nel negozietto sotto casa non te lo porta nessuno 
Che poi siete così accaniti da non aver manco letto cosa dicono loro, nessuno vi chiede i tamponi a voi poveracci, vchiedono l'eliminazione totale del GP nei luoghi di lavoro, hanno già rifiutato i tamponi gratuiti


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non capisco, tutti grandi e grossi quelli che protestano, i portavoce, quell'energumero di forza nuova... machismo a go go... e han paura di una punturina....


come goku!!!!


----------



## pazzomania (13 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se li pagheranno loro i tamponi, non mi sembra che la soluzione sia così complicata...



Si ma non vedo come sia logisticamente possibile fare milioni di tamponi settimanali, manco in piena pandemia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Coltivati un orto allora perchè il cibo nel negozietto sotto casa non te lo porta nessuno


vedremo.
per ora mangio tranquillo.
se la vinceranno quei 4 sfigati dei no vax la sx vincerà le elezioni per altri 30 anni lo sai vero?


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma non vedo come sia logisticamente possibile fare milioni di tamponi settimanali, manco in piena pandemia.


Fanno presto a parlare, ma il mondo reale è diverso da quello immaginario.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma non vedo come sia logisticamente possibile fare milioni di tamponi settimanali, manco in piena pandemia.


guarda non lo so e davvero non mi interessa. 
questa storia mi fa ridere dal tanto è inutile e piangere per come la gente si fa infinocchiare.
se io fossi al governo se uno non ha il tampone non lavora, se non riescono a farli logisticamente ci sarà qualcuno che ci prenderà male e non lavorerà.
se qualcuno di questi lavorerà ugualmente e viene beccato scatterebbero multe disumane e vedi che in 1 mese si vaccinano tutti.
per me la legge va fatta rispettare così, con la logica. mica con tante complicazioni.
questo governo NON VOTATO ha un pregio, finora non ragiona per accaparrarsi voti. è già un passo avanti.
vediamo come prosegue la storia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Fanno presto a parlare, ma il mondo reale è diverso da quello immaginario.


si ma nel mondo reale il vaccino è servito per uscire dall'emergenza sanitaria come dicevano alcuni, tra i quali io, e a differenza di altri che volevano il liberi tutti come in africa, tra i quali tu.
questo bisogna chiarirlo perchè la storia va poi ricordata.
se avessero fatto quello che proponevate tu ed altri adesso saremmo a mangiare terra, quei pochi rimasti ovviamente.
ora nel mondo reale c'è un obbligo da rispettare, per alcuni giusto, per altri sbagliato. ma c'è. curioso di vedere come va a finire ancora una volta questa storia.
non credo sia la 1a volta che gli autotrasportatori bloccano qualcosa. vediamo... possono anche vincerla non lo escludo, ma se usano la forza poi non parliamo di fascismo perchè altrimenti ciao, anarchia pura.

tu sei andato avanti 1 anno a lamentarti che avevi perso tutto ecc.. ora mi pare di aver capito che sei tornato al tuo lavoro e puoi lavorare tranquillamente. non ho capito se sei vaccinato o meno ma non è questo il punto, non vedo perchè tu ti debba lamentare.


----------



## Dexter (13 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire il vostro problema
> Non sono mica andati a sprangare le porte degli hub vaccinali.
> 
> Chi vuole,è liberissimo di andare a farsi vaccinare.
> ...


Il loro problema, cioè di quei GENI che insistono sul 100% della popolazione vaccinata, é il principio: mi sono vaccinato io? Allora é giusto che faccia anche tu la punturina. Senza considerare l'85% raggiunto che basta e avanza per ammazzare la trasmissione del virus.


----------



## Dexter (13 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Può darsi, ma una scelta di quel tipo dimostra che lo Stato è uno Stato serio, è sicuro delle proprie scelte e ritiene sicuro al 100% il vaccino. Uno Stato che invece mette scudo penale e si trincera dietro il consenso informato che impressione ti fa al contrario?
> 
> Sono i primi loro a non volere responsabilità, ma poi la invocano per gli altri. Non è una presa in giro?


Questo tuo concetto é troppo difficile da capire, purtroppo


----------



## gabri65 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il loro problema, cioè di quei GENI che insistono sul 100% della popolazione vaccinata, é il principio: mi sono vaccinato io? Allora é giusto che faccia anche tu la punturina. Senza considerare l'85% raggiunto che basta e avanza per ammazzare la trasmissione del virus.



Eh, ma questi dicono che non si deve avere paura della "punturina", però si cagano addosso per un "vairusino".


----------



## Raryof (13 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il loro problema, cioè di quei GENI che insistono sul 100% della popolazione vaccinata, é il principio: mi sono vaccinato io? Allora é giusto che faccia anche tu la punturina. Senza considerare l'85% raggiunto che basta e avanza per ammazzare la trasmissione del virus.


I geni punturizzati con il siero sperimentale hanno ora un altro motto: "Sì ma io devo pagare i mlrd di test adesso?" non capendo che è proprio l'obbligo dittatoriale, forzante, a spingere a questa crisi sociale, perché tutti possono parlare di % e poi alzarle a piacimento una volta raggiunti numeri fasuli o dati utilizzati ad hoc se io minaccio le persone o uso rivolte sociali preorganizzate per rincoglionire ancora di più i già salvi-semiliberi con mascherina e quindi incattiviti.
Mi fanno pena quelli già salvi che pensano di esserne usciti quando sono proprio loro che danno modo al governo di alzare ogni giorno che passa le percentuali, giusto per mettere nel sacco un po' tutti e in nome della infallibile scienza che deve giustamente sperimentare mentre chi ha a cuore il business dei sieri deve per forza sperare che il clima rimanga questo.


----------



## Jino (13 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Può darsi, ma una scelta di quel tipo dimostra che lo Stato è uno Stato serio, è sicuro delle proprie scelte e ritiene sicuro al 100% il vaccino. Uno Stato che invece mette scudo penale e si trincera dietro il consenso informato che impressione ti fa al contrario?
> 
> Sono i primi loro a non volere responsabilità, ma poi la invocano per gli altri. Non è una presa in giro?



Guarda che il consenso lo dai anche quando ti operano, lo dai per QUALSIASI COSA. Le fatalità nella vita ci sono sempre state e sempre ci saranno ,ma non per questo si deve smettere di vivere. Rispetto tutti, ma aver paura di una punturina mi sembra veramente eccessivo, tutto sto chiasso per un vaccino che ti va storto qualcosa al 0,000001% dei casi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Ottobre 2021)

io sono vaccinato, ho Green Pass e non capisco perchè la gente non si voglia vaccinare. Ma comunque ritengo che un green pass per andare a lavorare sia una porcata. Esistono altri Paesi che hanno regole simili?


----------



## Raryof (13 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda che il consenso lo dai anche quando ti operano, lo dai per QUALSIASI COSA. Le fatalità nella vita ci sono sempre state e sempre ci saranno ,ma non per questo si deve smettere di vivere. Rispetto tutti, ma aver paura di una punturina mi sembra veramente eccessivo, tutto sto chiasso per un vaccino che ti va storto qualcosa al 0,000001% dei casi.



Questi fanno quello che vogliono perché parliamo di un virusino che ha ucciso forse 40 persone in tutta Italia, di solo virus artificiale, cioè questa robina qui, fosse stato un virus tipo la sars del 2003 o comunque roba ben più potente stai tranquillo che di pandemie non ce ne sarebbero state, manco per sbaglio con la provetta che cade per terra e lo scienziato pazzo che va in bagno un secondo.
Questi giocano, provano, tastano, 2 mesi di obbligo vaccinale ai lavoratori sono un test, il nulla, una prova, un vediamo che succede, dove possiamo osare.. perché l'85% è nel sacco, dicono loro, io dei dati non mi fido, sono robetta, come i bollettini giornalieri, e da quell'85% parte tutta la minaccia dei giorni d'oggi, lo scontro, tra il bene e il male (no vax, squadristi, fascisti, nazi e poliziotti in borghese nonché attori di prima fascia), logico che il governo, soprattutto in Italia, il famoso paese ingovernabile, voglia osare, sa che ha in mano il potere, anche corrotto, e vuole fare di tutto per cambiare le persone, la società, per puro vantaggio personale dando per scontato che non si andrà più a votare probabilmente e chi andrà a votare probabilmente lo farà col green pass in mano, salvato dalo governo che ha messo a cuccia i fascisti mentre era severo coi cattivoni no vax.
Pensate che solo con la pandemia il pd si è messo nel sacco tutti i partiti di maggioranza di questo paese, le vittorie nello sport usate come cerimoniali politici, come vittorie politiche, legate alla ripartenza, robe che solo in Italia, patria dei cerimonialisti e delle morti di stato, potrebbero succedere.


----------



## Devil man (13 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Tirino fuori le p.all e e facciano l'obbligo!


Ma tu non hai capito che sto vaccino i 4-5 milioni di abitanti laboratori manco con l'obbligo se lo fanno..


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda che il consenso lo dai anche quando ti operano, lo dai per QUALSIASI COSA. Le fatalità nella vita ci sono sempre state e sempre ci saranno ,ma non per questo si deve smettere di vivere. Rispetto tutti, ma aver paura di una punturina mi sembra veramente eccessivo, tutto sto chiasso per un vaccino che ti va storto qualcosa al 0,000001% dei casi.



La gente si opera quando sta male, non quando è sana e poi si è sempre liberi di non fare gli interventi se si vuole.

A me pare il minimo che lo stato si prenda la responsabilità di certe scelte.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Ottobre 2021)

spero di non sfidare la sorte ma credo si possa dire che le cose stanno andando bene (parlo dei contagi)

pure la "botta" della scuola ha retto il colpo e non era scontato

per me gran parte del merito (quasi tutto) è dei vaccini ma ognuno ovviamente può anche dissntire

e credo che adesso rischiare di fare modifiche sia molto pericoloso..anche qui è legittimo avere altre idee


----------



## JoKeR (14 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io sono vaccinato, ho Green Pass e non capisco perchè la gente non si voglia vaccinare. Ma comunque ritengo che un green pass per andare a lavorare sia una porcata. Esistono altri Paesi che hanno regole simili?


Sì certo, anche se qualche differenza c’è.
Trovi articoli ovunque (ad esempio ieri sul Corriere della Sera).
In ogni caso le nostre regole sono mediamente più restrittive, certo più di Spagna e Germania se non ricordo male quanto letto ieri


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Ottobre 2021)

Tutti i camionisti e affini sono no green pass e novax? Stanno gonfiando la cosa più i giornali che altro


----------



## Dexter (14 Ottobre 2021)

Sono vaccinato doppia dose Moderna, così come tanti utenti di questo forum e come MILIONI di altre persone che trovano tutto ciò ridicolo e patetico, altro che in 5. Non so se é chiaro che al di sopra dei dodici anni, 8-9 persone su 10 sono vaccinate. La matematica non mente, infatti per mesi sui media non si é parlato altro che della ormai EX famosa immunità di gregge. Poi ripeto, se ne volete fare una questione di principio e pretendete che TUTTI si vaccinino, perché siete dei rosiconi, perché sostanzialmente vi infastidisce che l'idiota che crede alla terra piatta o quel vostro cugino antipatico non sia stato costretto alla vaccinazione come quasi tutti noi, é un problema vostro. A me non frega niente che rimanga qualcuno "scoperto" : 80% due dosi, 5% in attesa della seconda, PRETENDO che si torni alla normalità.


----------



## Ambrole (14 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Ambrole (14 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vedremo.
> per ora mangio tranquillo.
> se la vinceranno quei 4 sfigati dei no vax la sx vincerà le elezioni per altri 30 anni lo sai vero?


A breve purtroppo inizierà a vincere sempre la destra, per una semplice questione matematica.....più è bassa la scolarizzazione e più si fanno figli, quindi prima o poi la destra avrà più numeri


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Sta cosa del prenderli per il culo


Dexter ha scritto:


> Sono vaccinato doppia dose Moderna, così come tanti utenti di questo forum e come MILIONI di altre persone che trovano tutto ciò ridicolo e patetico, altro che in 5. Non so se é chiaro che al di sopra dei dodici anni, 8-9 persone su 10 sono vaccinate. La matematica non mente, infatti per mesi sui media non si é parlato altro che della ormai EX famosa immunità di gregge. Poi ripeto, se ne volete fare una questione di principio e pretendete che TUTTI si vaccinino, *perché siete dei rosiconi*, perché sostanzialmente vi infastidisce che l'idiota che crede alla terra piatta o quel vostro cugino antipatico non sia stato costretto alla vaccinazione come quasi tutti noi, é un problema vostro. A me non frega niente che rimanga qualcuno "scoperto" : 80% due dosi, 5% in attesa della seconda, PRETENDO che si torni alla normalità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Ottobre 2021)

Quella dei portuali è l'unica vera rappresentazione del concetto di resistenza


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sono vaccinato doppia dose Moderna, così come tanti utenti di questo forum e come MILIONI di altre persone che trovano tutto ciò ridicolo e patetico, altro che in 5. Non so se é chiaro che al di sopra dei dodici anni, 8-9 persone su 10 sono vaccinate. La matematica non mente, infatti per mesi sui media non si é parlato altro che della ormai EX famosa immunità di gregge. Poi ripeto, *se ne volete fare una questione di principio e pretendete che TUTTI si vaccinino, perché siete dei rosiconi, perché sostanzialmente vi infastidisce che l'idiota che crede alla terra piatta o quel vostro cugino antipatico non sia stato costretto alla vaccinazione come quasi tutti noi, é un problema vostro*. A me non frega niente che rimanga qualcuno "scoperto" : 80% due dosi, 5% in attesa della seconda, PRETENDO che si torni alla normalità.


ma guarda io credo che un punto, se non il più importante, sia proprio questo.
da una parte quelli che descrivi tu, e dall'altra appunto i terrapiattisti che "vai avanti tu che io sono più furbo e mi prendo tutti gli onori pur non facendo una mazza". cè un muro contro muro ideologico.

per me uno stato deve essere forte, non lo dico adesso ma da anni nei miei post. quindi se dico sempre che devono usare il pugno duro in ogni situazione, lo devono usare anche in questa per me. se c'è la legge va rispettata. 

sul fatto che se rimane il 5% scoperto non cambia niente e di tornare alla normalità... quello è tutto un altro discorso che qui per me è ot. personalmente penso che non valga la pena rischiare niente e i no vax devono piegarsi alla realtà dei fatti. dopotutto viviamo in comunità e in comunità bisogna seguire delle regole. altrimenti vadano a vivere sull'himalaya.
sul tornare alla normalità.. io non ho ancora capito cosa ci sarebbe di non normale ad oggi nelle nostre vite, non c'è neanche una restrizione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> A breve purtroppo inizierà a vincere sempre la destra, per una semplice questione matematica.....più è bassa la scolarizzazione e più si fanno figli, quindi prima o poi la destra avrà più numeri


non ho capito il concetto.
comunque dopo questi ultimi mesi sinceramente che vinca l'uno o l'altro non mi cambia. preferivo la destra non per meriti loro ma per assoluti demeriti del PD, ma con sta storia han toccato il fondo pure loro.


----------



## Manue (14 Ottobre 2021)

Capisco che le forme di protesta e di sciopero siano importanti nella nostra comunità, 
tanto di quello ottenuto, anche nel mondo del lavoro, è conseguente a forme di proteste, civili e sensate.

Però il creare disagio agli altri, poiché tu devi protestare, 
questo no, non lo condivido.
Nel caso specifico, se devo farmi 4 ore di coda in autostrada poiché i Tir si fermano e bloccano tutto, 
io sarei a favore di una strage...


Sul tema politico GP, 
bisogna sempre tornare a rispondere a delle domande di natura sanitaria..
Si vuole evitare la diffusione del virus?
Qual è l'obiettivo?


----------



## gabri65 (14 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma guarda io credo che un punto, se non il più importante, sia proprio questo.
> da una parte quelli che descrivi tu, e dall'altra appunto i terrapiattisti che "vai avanti tu che io sono più furbo e mi prendo tutti gli onori pur non facendo una mazza". cè un muro contro muro ideologico.
> 
> per me uno stato deve essere forte, non lo dico adesso ma da anni nei miei post. quindi se dico sempre che devono usare il pugno duro in ogni situazione, lo devono usare anche in questa per me. se c'è la legge va rispettata.
> ...



E' più di un anno che dici che non esistono restrizioni e sembra tutto come prima. Non c'è posto dove io non debba mettere la mascherina e rispettare il distanziamento, oltre a perdere tempo con menghiate varie, norme, vaccinarsi, code fuori dal negozio perché non si può entrare in più di due persone, attività al 50% di capienza, etc etc.

Ma lì da te non le fate queste cose, visto che si parla di regole? Se poi stanno aspettando il 100% di vaccinati per togliere le restrizioni, che mettano l'obbligo e chiuso. Stanno facendo pena, non so come si fa a dargli ragione. Siamo gli unici in tutto il mondo a fare 'ste oscenità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Ottobre 2021)

Ma la smettessero e lasciassero lavorare la gente.
Fatevi sto vaccino e torniamo alla normalità che non se ne può piu.


----------



## Canonista (14 Ottobre 2021)

Andate a manifestare da quelli con le auto blu, bloccate gli ingressi e le uscite loro, sia in casa che nel luogo di lavoro.

Non rompete il ca**o a chi deve portare il pane a casa.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Onore a tutti i portuali. Se non riusciranno a cambiare le cose loro nei prossimi giorni, non credo si potrà più tornare indietro, il green pass sarà "normalità" e non avrà a che fare con la nostra salute, ma sarà un vero e proprio mezzo di controllo e coercizione.
Onore ai portuali che protestano per la libertà di tutti, anche di chi li insulta; spero non si lasceranno comprare, come si sono lasciati comprare ormai un po' tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Ottobre 2021)

Ste manifestazioni rompono le palle solo alla gente normale.

Il "danno" a cui ambiscono, lo procurerebbero anche semplicemente standosene a casa, nel letto, al calduccio.
La smettessero una volta tanto di rompere le palle ai cittadini comuni o spaccare cose.

Che mi liberino la strada entro venerdi alle 18.00 o li prendo a sberle i primi che ho sottomano.


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire il vostro problema
> Non sono mica andati a sprangare le porte degli hub vaccinali.
> 
> Chi vuole,è liberissimo di andare a farsi vaccinare.
> ...


la % di immunità di gregge slitta sempre perché se no slittano le loro trasmissioni tv e gli assegni che percepiscono...


----------



## Canonista (14 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Onore a tutti i portuali. Se non riusciranno a cambiare le cose loro nei prossimi giorni, non credo si potrà più tornare indietro, il green pass sarà "normalità" e non avrà a che fare con la nostra salute, ma sarà un vero e proprio mezzo di controllo e coercizione.
> Onore ai portuali che protestano per la libertà di tutti, anche di chi li insulta; spero non si lasceranno comprare, come si sono lasciati comprare ormai un po' tutti.


Evviva il 5G insomma...


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma la smettessero e lasciassero lavorare la gente.
> Fatevi sto vaccino e torniamo alla normalità che non se ne può piu.


Se non si combatte ora non avremo più la normalità...oggi il green pass.. domani forse la carta con i bollini per uscire di casa..


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Se non si combatte ora non avremo più la normalità...oggi il green pass.. domani forse la carta con i bollini per uscire di casa..


Combattere per cosa esattamente ? E' questa la distopia che non capisco. 
Viene fatta una legge ( condivisibile o meno ) proprio perchè qualche matto decide non vaccinarsi mettendo a rischio la sua salute e quella dei suoi cari. 

Se tutti si fossero vaccinati e non avessero creduto alle palle di mio zio Mimmo che gli manda i video su Whatsapp dove si parla di Bill Gates e 5G oggi non esisterebbe l'obbigo di GreenPass.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Evviva il 5G insomma...


Guarda che con queste provocazioni riveli solo la tua, di limitatezza. Non conviene nemmeno più rispondere nel merito, talmente sono insulse.
Un giorno forse ci arriverai, forse.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Onore a tutti i portuali. Se non riusciranno a cambiare le cose loro nei prossimi giorni, non credo si potrà più tornare indietro, il green pass sarà "normalità" e non avrà a che fare con la nostra salute, *ma sarà un vero e proprio mezzo di controllo e coercizione.*
> Onore ai portuali che protestano per la libertà di tutti, anche di chi li insulta; spero non si lasceranno comprare, come si sono lasciati comprare ormai un po' tutti.


è questo l'errore di partenza, pensare che sia uno strumento si di controllo ma per la nostra salute non per chissà quale motivazione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Combattere per cosa esattamente ? E' questa la distopia che non capisco.
> Viene fatta una legge ( condivisibile o meno )* proprio perchè qualche matto decide non vaccinarsi mettendo a rischio la sua salute e quella dei suoi cari.*
> 
> Se tutti si fossero vaccinati e non avessero creduto alle palle di mio zio Mimmo che gli manda i video su Whatsapp dove si parla di Bill Gates e 5G oggi non esisterebbe l'obbigo di GreenPass.



Ricordiamo che hanno sempre parlato di immunità di gregge una volta raggiunto il 70% della popolazione italiana vaccinata. Per mesi ci hanno fracassato le 00 con questa storia.

Dato piano piano salito al 75%,poi arrivato fino all'80%.
Ora siamo arrivati all'85% della popolazione over 12 vaccinata e ancora che credete alle loro palle 

Per dire,gli altri stati hanno iniziato a riaprire una volta raggiunto il 75% di popolazione vaccinata.
Non capisco perchè solo noi dobbiamo fare il percorso inverso,cioè creare altre limitazioni nonostante un 85% di popolazione vaccinata. Davvero qualcosa di inspiegabile.

Così come è inspiegabile trovare ancora gente convinta di poter vaccinare il 100% della popolazione,o gente convinta che basti il 10% di non vaccinati per far saltare tutto in aria.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> è questo l'errore di partenza, pensare che sia uno strumento si di controllo ma per la nostra salute non per chissà quale motivazione.


E' un errore dal tuo punto di vista.
Una cosa è certa, fino a che continuerete a credere che "gli altri" siano pochi matti informati da zio Mimmo e titolerete le loro analisi con "5g", non farete altro che sminuire voi stessi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che hanno sempre parlato di immunità di gregge una volta raggiunto il 70% della popolazione italiana vaccinata. Per mesi ci hanno fracassato le 00 con questa storia.
> 
> Dato piano piano salito al 75%,poi arrivato fino all'80%.
> Ora siamo arrivati all'85% della popolazione over 12 vaccinata e ancora che credete alle loro palle
> ...


Posso anche condividere sulla non linearità delle misure ma il dato di fatto vero non che tema di questo Thread è che il GP è figlio delle persone che non si sono vaccinate. 
Se le persone si fossero vaccinate non sarebbe esistito l'obbligo di GP.

Come io e molti altri utenti scriviamo da mesi la visione di un complotto che vorrebbe obbligarvi a vaccinarvi o a fare il GP non esiste.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E' un errore dal tuo punto di vista.
> Una cosa è certa, fino a che continuerete a credere che "gli altri" siano pochi matti informati da zio Mimmo e titolerete le loro analisi con "5g", non farete altro che sminuire voi stessi.


Io che per lavoro giro parecchio e conosco veramente tante persone posso dire che un buon 99% è vaccinato, il restante 1% si è fatto convincere da mio zio Mimmo che ha la terza media. 
Purtroppo non c'è altra soluzione che obbligare la gente a fare sto benedetto vaccino, ma siccome l'obbligo vaccinale non si può fare li obblighiamo con il GP.

Poi leggo anche di gente che si lamenta perchè non può andare a lavorare o trova la fila per il tampone, hai avuto 1 anno per fare il vaccino se non l'hai fatto caro amico è un problema tuo.


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> è questo l'errore di partenza, pensare che sia uno strumento si di controllo ma per la nostra salute non per chissà quale motivazione.


Ognuno è libero di scegliere come vivere la propria salute.. vi siete fatti il vaccino per voi stessi così siete protetti? bene.. non venite a romperci i 00 a noi che non lo vogliamo fare..


----------



## cris (14 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Autotrasportatori e aereoportuali dicono no al Green Pass obbligatorio ed annunciano:”Venerdì sciopereremo e bloccheremo il paese”.
> 
> Si prevede un fine settimana caldissimo, con manifestazioni in tutta Italia.


Noi al lavoro usufruiamo di centinaia di camion a settimana, non ci son state fatte segnalazioni di problemi nelle consegne. Bisogna capire quanto sara grande questo sciopero…


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ognuno è libero di scegliere come vivere la propria salute.. vi siete fatti il vaccino per voi stessi così siete protetti? bene.. non venite a romperci i 00 a noi che non lo vogliamo fare..


ma nessuno rompe le 00 a nessuno, anzi liberissimo di prendere la tua decisione legittima. 
Ma poi non lamentarti se devi avere il GP per lavorare, non lamentarti se devi mangiare fuori a 2 gradi questo inverno. 
Il punto è quello, la tua è una legittima presa di posizione che comporta delle conseguenze. Se non vuoi queste conseguenze vai a vaccinarti. 
E' semplicissimo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ognuno è libero di scegliere come vivere la propria salute.. vi siete fatti il vaccino per voi stessi così siete protetti? bene.. non venite a romperci i 00 a noi che non lo vogliamo fare..


infatti la liberta c'è, non ti fai il vaccino e ti fai i tamponi e puoi fare tutto cio che fa un vaccinato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Posso anche condividere sulla non linearità delle misure ma il dato di fatto vero non che tema di questo Thread è che il GP è figlio delle persone che non si sono vaccinate.
> Se le persone si fossero vaccinate non sarebbe esistito l'obbligo di GP.
> 
> Come io e molti altri utenti scriviamo da mesi la visione di un complotto che vorrebbe obbligarvi a vaccinarvi o a fare il GP non esiste.



Lasciamo da parte il complotto,il 5g e le calamite.
Ma non è assurdo sentire virologi , politici e giornalisti accusare i non vaccinati di essere dei semi-delinquenti ?

Non è assurdo sentire politici parlare di green pass come strumento sanitario ? Nonostante siano stati smentiti dagli stessi virologi,ancora si sentono politici e giornalisti usare questa definizione.

Il Green pass è uno strumento sanitario ? No.
Il Green pass è uno strumento creato per "ricattare" (o convincere,se vi suona meglio) gli indecisi ? Si.

Il tutto (ed è qui l'errore di fondo) per un VACCINO NON OBBLIGATORIO.

Allora,se il vaccino fosse stato reso obbligatorio,era un conto.
Ma così,con un vaccino NON obbligatorio,il green pass,soprattutto a livello lavorativo,non ha senso di esistere.

Poi ovviamente anche con il vaccino obbligatorio ci sarebbero stati non vaccinati,parliamoci chiaro,ma l'obbligatorietà sarebbe stata in grado di convincere tanti indecisi . Invece con il ricatto,metodo da loro utilizzato,ne hanno convinti ben pochi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' più di un anno che dici che non esistono restrizioni e sembra tutto come prima. Non c'è posto dove io non debba mettere la mascherina e rispettare il distanziamento, oltre a perdere tempo con menghiate varie, norme, vaccinarsi, code fuori dal negozio perché non si può entrare in più di due persone, attività al 50% di capienza, etc etc.
> 
> Ma lì da te non le fate queste cose, visto che si parla di regole? Se poi stanno aspettando il 100% di vaccinati per togliere le restrizioni, che mettano l'obbligo e chiuso. Stanno facendo pena, non so come si fa a dargli ragione. Siamo gli unici in tutto il mondo a fare 'ste oscenità.


no, non le faccio.
la mascherina non è obbligatoria e non la metto e le distanze... ma dove le rispetti le distanze?
la mascherina la uso solo sul lavoro, solo in luoghi comuni, non in ufficio. 
i negozi li bazzico pochissimo, ma non ho mai fatto code fuori. ma qui potrei dire una cavolata. forse in farmacia ho visto la coda fuori. comunque non sono a mio parere restrizioni. restrizioni io penso a non poter fare qualcosa, queste sono più rotture di balle...
credo che al di la delle leggi queste rotture di balle rimarranno per tantissimo tempo. tanta gente tiene la mascherina anche all'aria aperta, affari loro, io non l'ho mai tenuta se non quando era obbligatoria.
nei posti al chiuso come i negozi la metto, ma sinceramente non so se sia obbligatoria adesso.
le norme veramente non le ho mai lette, penso che nessuno le abbia mai rispettate e fatte rispettare. ma in dettaglio non so bene a cosa ti riferisci. credo che adesso comunque non ci sia più alcun obbligo concreto.


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> infatti la liberta c'è, non ti fai il vaccino e ti fai i tamponi e puoi fare tutto cio che fa un vaccinato


no quando i tamponi costano 15 euro..e siamo l'unico paese in europa che ha deciso di ricattare i propri cittadini che non si vogliono vaccinare..con tamponi a peso d'oro... perchè bisogna arricchire qualcuno.. quando è possibile utilizzare questo strumento ad un costo ragionevole.. e farselo pure da soli sul luogo di lavoro o a casa prima di uscire..


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io che per lavoro giro parecchio e conosco veramente tante persone posso dire che un buon 99% è vaccinato, il restante 1% si è fatto convincere da mio zio Mimmo che ha la terza media.
> Purtroppo non c'è altra soluzione che obbligare la gente a fare sto benedetto vaccino, ma siccome l'obbligo vaccinale non si può fare li obblighiamo con il GP.
> 
> Poi leggo anche di gente che si lamenta perchè non può andare a lavorare o trova la fila per il tampone, hai avuto 1 anno per fare il vaccino se non l'hai fatto caro amico è un problema tuo.


Io invece- che frequento i ghetti della semi-analfabetizzazione -constato che quasi la metà delle persone che conosco o non si sono vaccinate o non hanno intenzione di farsi iniettare altre dosi. 
Il livello del discorso si eleva, qui. 

Sul motivo per cui è nato il green pass non ho proprio voglia di disquisire con te, partiamo da due presupposti talmente distanti e incompatibili che il confronto sul concetto stesso di green pass diventa inutile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lasciamo da parte il complotto,il 5g e le calamite.
> Ma non è assurdo sentire virologi , politici e giornalisti accusare i non vaccinati di essere dei semi-delinquenti ?
> 
> Non è assurdo sentire politici parlare di green pass come strumento sanitario ? Nonostante siano stati smentiti dagli stessi virologi,ancora si sentono politici e giornalisti usare questa definizione.
> ...


Esatto, il GP è la mano armata della non possibilità di obbligo vaccinale. 

Se tutti ci fossimo vaccinati come è pura logica in un mondo che stava andando a rotoli il GP neanche sarebbe esistito. Ma siccome c'è gente che crede ai complotti ecco spuntare il "ricatto" del GP.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> no quando i tamponi costano 15 euro..e siamo l'unico paese in europa che ha deciso di ricattare i propri cittadini che non si vogliono vaccinare..con tamponi a peso d'oro... perchè bisogna arricchire qualcuno.. quando è possibile utilizzare questo strumento ad un costo ragionevole.. e farselo pure da soli sul luogo di lavoro o a casa prima di uscire..


è ? 
La mia compagna organizza viaggi internazionali per il suo capo e mi dice sempre che in tantissimi paesi esteri i tamponi costano molto di più. 
Non ultimo il Kit per entrare in UK.


----------



## Canonista (14 Ottobre 2021)

.

@Canonista, basta parole censurate.
Alla prossima ban definitivo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Io invece- che frequento i ghetti della semi-analfabetizzazione -constato che quasi la metà delle persone che conosco o non si sono vaccinate o non hanno intenzione di farsi iniettare altre dosi.
> Il livello del discorso si eleva, qui.
> 
> Sul motivo per cui è nato il green pass non ho proprio voglia di disquisire con te, partiamo da due presupposti talmente distanti e incompatibili che il confronto sul concetto stesso di green pass diventa inutile.


ok, io volevo parlarne in modo civile non era mi intenzione mancarti di rispetto, se hai avuto questa sensazione mi scuso.


----------



## Davidoff (14 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto, il GP è la mano armata della non possibilità di obbligo vaccinale.
> 
> Se tutti ci fossimo vaccinati come è pura logica in un mondo che stava andando a rotoli il GP neanche sarebbe esistito. Ma siccome c'è gente che crede ai complotti ecco spuntare il "ricatto" del GP.


Dov'è la logica di un green pass che obbliga ragazzini, universitari e lavoratori (le fasce meno a rischio) a vaccinarsi ma lascia fuori i pensionati no-vax? La cosa logica sarebbe stata metterlo obbligatorio da esibire per ritirare la pensione alle poste ad esempio, allora ti darei ragione, ma quello che stanno facendo ora è ridicolo. A meno che non abbiano intenzione di sfoltire un pò per dare sollievo all'inps, non ha proprio senso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Ottobre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Dov'è la logica di un green pass che obbliga ragazzini, universitari e lavoratori (le fasce meno a rischio) a vaccinarsi ma lascia fuori i pensionati no-vax? La cosa logica sarebbe stata metterlo obbligatorio da esibire per ritirare la pensione alle poste ad esempio, allora ti darei ragione, ma quello che stanno facendo ora è ridicolo. A meno che non abbiano intenzione di sfoltire un pò per dare sollievo all'inps, non ha proprio senso.


Penso abbiamo già sfoltito un pò.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ok, io volevo parlarne in modo civile non era mi intenzione mancarti di rispetto, se hai avuto questa sensazione mi scuso.


Non manchi di rispetto a me, manchi di rispetto a milioni di persone, "no-vax" e "pro-vax" così come ormai la propaganda ha deciso di etichettarle, che la testa la sanno usare molto bene e hanno capito perfettamente in cosa consista il ricatto cui fai menzione.


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> è ?
> La mia compagna organizza viaggi internazionali per il suo capo e mi dice sempre che in tantissimi paesi esteri i tamponi costano molto di più.
> Non ultimo il Kit per entrare in UK.


per entrare in UK è un conto... ma in UK per i cittadini 1 kit con 2 test ( U.K. Government validated at Public Health England ) costa 7 euro meno della metà per 1 test qui in Italia... quindi in UK 1 tampone = 3 euro in Italia 1 tampone = 15 euro... trova le differenze..


----------



## nybreath (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ognuno è libero di scegliere come vivere la propria salute.. vi siete fatti il vaccino per voi stessi così siete protetti? bene.. non venite a romperci i 00 a noi che non lo vogliamo fare..


I 00 come dici tu li sta rompendo questo 3-5% di persone al restante 80-90% della popolazione.

Ognuno puo scegliere come vivere le proprie liberta quando queste non si scontrano con le liberta degli altri, il concetto di liberta non é mai assoluto, la libertá si deve fermare al limite della libertá altrui.

Il principio di salute della costituzione non é e non sará mai un concetto individuale, é sempre stato e sará sempre un principio collettivo.

Non vuoi farti il vaccino, va benissimo, ma non rompere le 00 a tutte le altre persone che tutte le tue questioni non le condivide. Io non devo partire perchè non ti vuoi vaccinare? Non é normale. 

Vai sotto Palazzo Chigi e protesta, non far entrare nessuno e fai come ti pare, ma il concetto che 3-5m di persone vogliono bloccare 50m di persone, a me sembra davvero solo una crociata egoistica.

E chiarifico che, lasciando perdere tutti i complottisti, no 5g, no schedatura etcetc che veramente non hanno un senso, io capisco benissimo chi ha paura realmente, e che non si vuole vaccinare perche ha un terrore reale di stare male. Ma nessuno é andato a vaccinarsi a cuor leggero, e che queste persone mi dicono 'voi avete rischiato ora stiamo tutti a posto faccio quel che mi pare', sulla mia pelle, giusto o sbagliato che sia, devono comunque capire che non stanno parlando di alcun principio di libertá e salute, stanno parlando solo di puro e sano egoismo, che con la libertá, di circolazione, della salute etc, non c'entra niente.

Quindi in poche parole, non vi volete vaccinare, fate quello che volete, state a casa, andate in giro, salite le montagne, ma smettetela di rompere le 00 alle persone che le vostre idee non le condividono.

Non conosco 1 solo amico vaccinato che é andato sotto casa di un no vax a impedirgli di viaggiare andare a lavoro etc, é l assoluto contrario ho visto solo no vax picchiare giornalisti, bloccare strade e scuole. 

Non vi piace cosa ha deciso il governo, andate a rompere le 00 al governo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> no quando i tamponi costano 15 euro..e siamo l'unico paese in europa che ha deciso di ricattare i propri cittadini che non si vogliono vaccinare..con tamponi a peso d'oro... perchè bisogna arricchire qualcuno.. quando è possibile utilizzare questo strumento ad un costo ragionevole.. e farselo pure da soli sul luogo di lavoro o a casa prima di uscire..


io li trovo su internet a 2-3 euro , quindi sta storia dei 15 euro a tampone è un po una scusa


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma nessuno rompe le 00 a nessuno, anzi liberissimo di prendere la tua decisione legittima.
> *Ma poi non lamentarti se devi avere il GP per lavorare, non lamentarti se devi mangiare fuori a 2 gradi questo inverno.*
> Il punto è quello, la tua è una legittima presa di posizione che comporta delle conseguenze. Se non vuoi queste conseguenze vai a vaccinarti.
> E' semplicissimo.


E che è la mafia? Ah dimenticavo, è il sinonimo di stato.


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> io li trovo su internet a 2-3 euro , quindi sta storia dei 15 euro a tampone è un po una scusa


2-3 euro dove?? in farmacia...?? mandami un pm e fammi vedere grazie! sicuramente non saranno validi


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2021)

nybreath ha scritto:


> I 00 come dici tu li sta rompendo questo 3-5% di persone al restante 80-90% della popolazione.
> 
> Ognuno puo scegliere come vivere le proprie liberta quando queste non si scontrano con le liberta degli altri, il concetto di liberta non é mai assoluto, la libertá si deve fermare al limite della libertá altrui.
> 
> ...


o metti il vaccino obbligatorio così *se mi accade qualcosa lo stato risarcisce me e se muoio i miei figli mia moglie e i figli dei miei figli saranno coperti di denaro... *oppure questo vaccino se lo ficcano dove meglio credono ma non sulla mia pelle.. Abbiamo il diritto di protestare e bloccare le autostrade, treni, navi e aerei.. se non vi piace scendete in piazza pure voi vaccinati e facciamo tutti insieme una bella guerra civile! ( ma lo dubito voi vaccinati vi siete fatti 3 vaccini per stare nella comfort zone )... tanto le riforme più importanti sono state fatte con il sangue versato della gente... come quella costituzione ormai calpestata...


----------



## capitano4 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Gli autotrasportatori che protestano per il green pass e non per gli aumenti assurdi dei carburanti, io non ci capisco più nulla


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> o metti il vaccino obbligatorio così *se mi accade qualcosa lo stato risarcisce me e se muoio i miei figli mia moglie e i figli dei miei figli saranno coperti di denaro... *oppure questo vaccino se lo ficcano dove meglio credono ma non sulla mia pelle.. Abbiamo il diritto di protestare e bloccare le autostrade, treni, navi e aerei.. se non vi piace scendete in piazza pure voi vaccinati e facciamo tutti insieme una bella guerra civile! ( ma lo dubito voi vaccinati vi siete fatti 3 vaccini per stare nella comfort zone )... tanto le riforme più importanti sono state fatte con il sangue versato della gente... come quella costituzione ormai calpestata...


Siccome l'80% delle persone sono vaccinate, quindi l'80% di quelli che conosci tu sono vaccinati, mi puoi dire quanti sono morti?

Questa dell'obbligo così vieni risarcito è solo l'ennesima delle castronerie che inventate..oltretutto anche eventuali risarcimenti non sarebbero mai elargiti se c'è stato un benestare medico all'uso del vaccino e non ci sono errori procedurali nella somministrazione


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siccome l'80% delle persone sono vaccinate, quindi l'80% di quelli che conosci tu sono vaccinati, mi puoi dire quanti sono morti?
> 
> Questa dell'obbligo così vieni risarcito è solo l'ennesima delle castronerie che inventate..oltretutto anche eventuali risarcimenti non sarebbero mai elargiti se c'è stato un benestare medico all'uso del vaccino e non ci sono errori procedurali nella somministrazione


Puoi girarla e rosicare quanto ti pare, chi non ha intenzione di farlo non lo convincerete mai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Puoi girarla e rosicare quanto ti pare, chi non ha intenzione di farlo non lo convincerete mai.


Liberissimo di fare la tua scelta, come è liberissimo lo stato di fare la sua.


----------



## nybreath (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> o metti il vaccino obbligatorio così *se mi accade qualcosa lo stato risarcisce me e se muoio i miei figli mia moglie e i figli dei miei figli saranno coperti di denaro... *oppure questo vaccino se lo ficcano dove meglio credono ma non sulla mia pelle.. Abbiamo il diritto di protestare e bloccare le autostrade, treni, navi e aerei.. se non vi piace scendete in piazza pure voi vaccinati e facciamo tutti insieme una bella guerra civile!... tanto le riforme più importanti sono state fatte con il sangue versato della gente... come quella costituzione ormai calpestata...


Vedi, il problema é sempre di non conoscenza, che il vaccino non sia obbligatorio non significa per niente che ora tu non sia coperto in caso di rischi. Da giurista parlare di diritto con chi giurista non é, é sempre complicato. Comunque...

Prima di tutto il risarcimento, non esiste questo problema, il risarcimento é il rimedio a un atto illecito, che il vaccino sia obbligatorio o meno non é elemento nemmeno da prendere in considerazione per un risarcimento. L'unico elemento che devi considerare é se é stato o meno compiuto un illecito. Se lo stato o la casa farmaceutica commette illecito e sei in grado di provare illecito, danni(patrimoniali, non patrimoniali, morali, esistenziali ecc.) e nesso di causalità, hai diritto a un risarcimento. Ripeto, questo con l'obbligatorietà del vaccino non é proprio collegato in alcun modo, c'é solo, atto illecito>prova>diritto al risarcimento.


Secondo, immagino, e lo faccio con umiltà, che ti riferisci invece all'indennizzo che la legge concede a coloro che si sottopongono a vaccini obbligatori. Da considerare che tale legge copre solo menomazioni permanenti all'integrità psico fisica, quindi non basta che stai male post vaccino.

Ma ancora piu importante, é stato piu e piu volte affermato, da corte di cassazione e corte costituzionale, un principio fondamentale, sebbene tale norma non si estenda automaticamente ai vaccini non obbligatori, NON VI É ALCUNA SOSTANZIALE DIFFERENZA TRA UN VACCINO OBBLIGATORIO ED UNO RACCOMANDATO DA CAMPAGNA VACCINALE DI MASSA, senza andare per le lunghe, cosi é stato per il vaccino dell'epatite A, per la quale campagna di vaccinazione furono accordati gli indennizzi dalla corte di cassazione, non era obbligatorio ma raccomandato, cosi é per il covid.

Altra cosa, la firma sul consenso in formato NON É un'assunzione di rischio. Consenso informato e assunzione di rischio sono due cose giuridicamente diverse, con scopi totalmente diversi.

Quindi, se il tuo problema é se puoi chiedere un 'risarcimento' al governo per danni permanenti da COVID, la risposta é assolutamente SI, dove ovviamente sei in grado di provare la correlazione tra danno e vaccino.
Quindi se questo é l unico motivo che ti fermava dal vaccino, vaccinati con la tranquillità totale.


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siccome l'80% delle persone sono vaccinate, quindi l'80% di quelli che conosci tu sono vaccinati, mi puoi dire quanti sono morti?
> 
> Questa dell'obbligo così vieni risarcito è solo l'ennesima delle castronerie che inventate..oltretutto anche eventuali risarcimenti non sarebbero mai elargiti se c'è stato un benestare medico all'uso del vaccino e non ci sono errori procedurali nella somministrazione


non sta a me farti il compitino tieni conto che c'è un sistema di monitoraggio reso a disposizione della CDC, questo programma si chiama Vaers, c'è un pannello di accesso e puoi filtrare tutti i dati, già in molti hanno dimostrato alla Fox news e Cnn utilizzando i dati Vaers ( CDC ) che gli eventi avversi seguito della vaccinazione Covid-19 superano di molto quelli di tutti gli altri vaccini combinati che vengono segnalati dal sistema Vaers... Visto che l'Aifa è indagata per il ritardo sulle cure alternative gratuite.. ed è anche in ritradissimo sui dati degli effetti avversi infatti non ha aggiornato più i dati da chissà quanto tempo... io sinceramente dei dati e delle percentualine trasmesse dalla tv di stato e che mi dai non mi fido...

Cmq mi avevi chiesto se è morto qualcuno vicino a me, si il mio vicino ciclista 40 anni 2 giorni dopo il vaccino è morto nel sonno.


----------



## raducioiu (14 Ottobre 2021)

> Guarda che il consenso lo dai anche quando ti operano, lo dai per QUALSIASI COSA. Le fatalità nella vita ci sono sempre state e sempre ci saranno ,ma non per questo si deve smettere di vivere. Rispetto tutti, ma aver paura di una punturina mi sembra veramente eccessivo, tutto sto chiasso per un vaccino che ti va storto qualcosa al 0,000001% dei casi.



L'operazione la fai o per tua scelta o perché non ci sono alternative, cosa ben diversa. Finché il vaccino è una scelta, senza alcun ricatto o forzatura mi sta bene il consenso da firmare: la responsabilità è di chi sceglie. Se mi forzi a far qualcosa ti devi almeno assumere la responsabilità, diversamente è una presa in giro e una cosa infinitamente vile. Inoltre dato che istituzioni e media finanziati dalle stesse fanno propaganda h24 dicendo che il vaccino è sicuro al 100%, arrivando persino a mentire, come il virologo twittarolo da salotto tv, è una presa per i fondelli far firmare una liberatoria che dice altro. Fai firmare un consenso dove è indicato che ci sono dei rischi e che per eventi avversi in futuro non si sa una sega: allora fai informazione corretta, dillo apertamente qual è la reale conoscenza delle cose e non indurre/forzare la gente a fare qualcosa che può essere pericolosa o della quela non hai certezze.

Per quanto riguarda le percentuali di morte per la punturina, secondo questi ragionamenti allora come dice @gabri65 non si dovrebbe aver paura nemmeno del virus dato che la probabilità di morire è dello zero virgola qualcosa se rapportata a alla probabilità di contagiarsi (continuiamo a far finta che è automatico prendere il covid se non ti vaccini e che è quasi automatico morirne). Personalmente ho paura di entrambe le cose anche se, a dispetto dei media schierati, in entrambi i casi i rischi statisticamente sono bassi. Ma non mi piacerebbe essere statisticamente un raro morto o infermo.
Continuate a chiedervi perché si ha la paura della punturina e la risposta è che non si vuole rientrare nei "rari" casi di morte o eventi avversi in genere (che solo in Unione Europea secondo i database delle agenzie dell'EMA sono rispettivamente circa 25.000 e oltre 2.000.000); chi si vaccina dovrebbe farlo perchè ritiene che possa salvarlo dal covid (io stesso ogni giorno rifletto sulla possibilità per questo motivo), ma è normale che se uno non è anziano e non ha patologie non sia così convinto di andare a rischiare da sano col vaccino.

Se vi piace fare i cuor di leone e prendere in giro gli altri con la storia della "punturina" allora fatevi (o rifatevi, se siete tra i vaccinati della prima ora) Astrazeneca, magari fatela, se ne avete, ai vostri figli.
È solo una punturina d'altronde.


----------



## sunburn (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> o metti il vaccino obbligatorio così *se mi accade qualcosa lo stato risarcisce me e se muoio i miei figli mia moglie e i figli dei miei figli saranno coperti di denaro... *oppure questo vaccino se lo ficcano dove meglio credono ma non sulla mia pelle..


Uno dei motivi per cui molti non prendono in considerazione le vostre istanze è che portate argomentazioni infondate. Già da tempo, infatti, la Corte costituzionale ha ripetutamente dichiarato illegittima la limitazione dei risarcimenti alle sole vaccinazioni obbligatorie. 
Quindi te lo fai o no? No. Quindi quella che porti non è un’argomentazione.
Un’altra (pseudo)argomentazione è quella per cui l’obbligo vaccinale per il personale era ok perché misura sanitaria, mentre il green pass non è misura sanitaria. Vero è che il green pass non ha alcun significato medico-scientifico, ma se si porta questa argomentazione, per coerenza, bisognerebbe accettare un eventuale obbligo vaccinale. Ovviamente anche l’obbligo di vaccinazione viene respinto.
Potrei andare avanti per ore, ma il succo è che non è necessario portare argomentazioni: è legittimo non fare una cosa semplicemente perché non se ne ha voglia. Portare argomentazioni palesemente infondate è controproducente e non fa altro che alimentare uno sterile (non)dibattito.

Detto questo, io mi sono vaccinato perché conosco la materia e so che era l’unico modo per provare a uscire dalla pandemia. Non ho certo l’hobby di farmi vaccinare, né ho il desiderio perverso che altri lo facciano solo perché l’ho fatto io: se l’attuale copertura sarà sufficiente per chiudere la fase pandemica, per me è a posto.

Resta il dato incontrovertibile che la generazione degli over 50, dopo aver già contribuito in passato ad affossare questo Paese con scelte che hanno bruciato quanto di buono fatto dalle generazioni precedenti e scippato il futuro alle successive, conferma di essere un enorme problema per il Paese. E si tratta di un problema che rimarrà anche a pandemia conclusa e per il quale non esistono né vaccini né cure, ma solo l’inesorabile trascorrere del tempo.


----------



## Marco Albertin (14 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire il vostro problema
> Non sono mica andati a sprangare le porte degli hub vaccinali.
> 
> Chi vuole,è liberissimo di andare a farsi vaccinare.
> ...


Concordo sui tuoi ultimi post...e sull'ultimo punto, per quanto mi riguarda, siamo già fin troppo in ritardo.


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2021)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Vedi, il problema é sempre di non conoscenza, che il vaccino non sia obbligatorio non significa per niente che ora tu non sia coperto in caso di rischi. Da giurista parlare di diritto con chi giurista non é, é sempre complicato. Comunque...
> 
> Prima di tutto il risarcimento, non esiste questo problema, il risarcimento é il rimedio a un atto illecito, che il vaccino sia obbligatorio o meno non é elemento nemmeno da prendere in considerazione per un risarcimento. L'unico elemento che devi considerare é se é stato o meno compiuto un illecito. Se lo stato o la casa farmaceutica commette illecito e sei in grado di provare illecito, danni(patrimoniali, non patrimoniali, morali, esistenziali ecc.) e nesso di causalità, hai diritto a un risarcimento. Ripeto, questo con l'obbligatorietà del vaccino non é proprio collegato in alcun modo, c'é solo, atto illecito>prova>diritto al risarcimento.
> 
> ...



no non sono tranquillo... una vita non vale 10.000€ basta vedere cosa sia successo a Camilla Canepa... non si sa nemmeno se avrà un risarcimento degno.. tanto poi anche le morti più dubbie vengono catalogate con " nessuna correlazione"...


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> non sta a me farti il compitino tieni conto che c'è un sistema di monitoraggio reso a disposizione della CDC, questo programma si chiama Vaers, c'è un pannello di accesso e puoi filtrare tutti i dati, già in molti hanno dimostrato alla Fox news e Cnn utilizzando i dati Vaers ( CDC ) che gli eventi avversi seguito della vaccinazione Covid-19 superano di molto quelli di tutti gli altri vaccini combinati che vengono segnalati dal sistema Vaers... Visto che l'Aifa è indagata per il ritardo sulle cure alternative gratuite.. ed è anche in ritradissimo sui dati degli effetti avversi infatti non ha aggiornato più i dati da chissà quanto tempo... io sinceramente dei dati e delle percentualine trasmesse dalla tv di stato e che mi dai non mi fido...
> 
> Cmq mi avevi chiesto se è morto qualcuno vicino a me, si il mio vicino ciclista 40 anni 2 giorni dopo il vaccino è morto nel sonno.


Vi rendete conto che andate dietro a delle fesserie che con 6 secondi di ricerca sul Web vengono smontate?
Sto Vaers ormai lo sanno anche i sassi che è una fonte inutile, non è altro che un sito che di fatto aggrega recensioni ed è stato dimostrato che non controlla minimamente la veridicità di quanto pubblica..in pratica io potrei andare lì e scrivere che ho fatto il vaccino e mi è spuntato un secondo pene e la cosa farebbe casistica...

Diffidate dalla scienza ufficiale per andare dietro a ste minchiate, per forza che poi non vi vaccinate


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Sembra che si siano uniti anche i ferrovieri. Benissimo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Sembra che si siano uniti anche i ferrovieri. Benissimo.


Non saranno gli unici che si uniranno alla protesta,questo governo di farabutti deve mollare l'osso e dopo quasi 2 anni,piantarla con questo continuo terrorismo.

Non si sono vaccinati 2 gatti,ma (torno a ripetere) l'85% della popolazione over 12.
Superata ampiamente ogni previsione sulla % di vaccinazioni,ora devono mantenere la parola data e riaprire tutto.

Nonostante alcuni pezzi di M (Letta su tutti,ma anche altri politici) che ancora continuano a soffiare sul fuoco e minacciare per il vaccino obbligatorio.


----------



## numero 3 (14 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non capisco, tutti grandi e grossi quelli che protestano, i portavoce, quell'energumero di forza nuova... machismo a go go... e han paura di una punturina....


Continui a non capire..


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vi rendete conto che andate dietro a delle fesserie che con 6 secondi di ricerca sul Web vengono smontate?
> Sto Vaers ormai lo sanno anche i sassi che è una fonte inutile, non è altro che un sito che di fatto aggrega recensioni ed è stato dimostrato che non controlla minimamente la veridicità di quanto pubblica..in pratica io potrei andare lì e scrivere che ho fatto il vaccino e mi è spuntato un secondo pene e la cosa farebbe casistica...
> 
> Diffidate dalla scienza ufficiale per andare dietro a ste minchiate, per forza che poi non vi vaccinate


*"VAERS fa parte del più ampio sistema di sicurezza dei vaccini negli Stati Uniti che aiuta a garantire che i vaccini siano sicuri. Il sistema è co-gestito da CDC e FDA."*

Intanto troll, questo strumento non funziona come un questionario di Facebook devi compilare 5 rapporti e una denuncia e inserire dati altamente sensibili e anche testimoni... quindi non è consigliabile scrivere che ti è cresciuto un pene dopo il vaccino come rapporti fake... e gli operatori sanitari sono *tenuti per legge* a riferire al VAERS se il paziente ritiene di aver avuto un evento avverso. Gli scienziati del CDC o della FDA seguono immediatamente i rapporti identificati come eventi avversi gravi ottenendo cartelle cliniche per comprendere meglio l'evento e catalogarlo.

già, meglio le porcate dell'Aifa e che non aggiorna più i casi avversi e virologi del red carpet... se uno strumento co-gestito da CDC e FDA non è ufficiale alzo le mani... si vede che non vi va bene niente..


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Sembra che si siano uniti anche i ferrovieri. Benissimo.


Pensa se il giorno dopo, per ripicca..incrociassero le braccia gli altri 40milioni di italiani che hanno fatto il vaccino..
della serie "vabbé dai adesso i problemi li creiamo NOI"...ci sarebbe da ridere a vedere cosa succede..

Ma ovviamente non succederà perché la gente che si è vaccinata è la gente che non vuole creare rotture e vuole solo tornare alla normalità, gli altri i polemici che cercano sempre una scusa per proteste/lamenti/polemiche, perennemente in lotta per la terra di mezzo


----------



## numero 3 (14 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensa se il giorno dopo, per ripicca..incrociassero le braccia gli altri 40milioni di italiani che hanno fatto il vaccino..
> della serie "vabbé dai adesso i problemi li creiamo NOI"...ci sarebbe da ridere a vedere cosa succede..
> 
> Ma ovviamente non succederà perché la gente che si è vaccinata è la gente che non vuole creare rotture e vuole solo tornare alla normalità, gli altri i polemici che cercano sempre una scusa per proteste/lamenti/polemiche, perennemente in lotta per la terra di mezzo



Io i potenziali no-vax, fra i miei conoscenti, li avevo già individuati tutti prima ancora di sapere la loro opinione precisa sui vaccini.

Questione di empatia, pero' li ho previsti tutti ( diciamo quasi tutti, dai)

Non è difficile, ci sono precise caratteristiche, che non si possono scrivere perchè facilmente strumentalizzabili ed equivocabili.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensa se il giorno dopo, per ripicca..incrociassero le braccia gli altri 40milioni di italiani che hanno fatto il vaccino..
> della serie "vabbé dai adesso i problemi li creiamo NOI"...ci sarebbe da ridere a vedere cosa succede..
> 
> Ma ovviamente non succederà perché la gente che si è vaccinata è la gente che non vuole creare rotture e vuole solo tornare alla normalità, gli altri i polemici che cercano sempre una scusa per proteste/lamenti/polemiche, perennemente in lotta per la terra di mezzo


Non comprendo la tua osservazione, sorvolo sulla romanzatura.

A manifestare ci saranno anche i vaccinati che hanno compreso cosa implica oggi e continuerà a determinare l'imposizione del green pass sulle nostre vite in futuro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *"VAERS fa parte del più ampio sistema di sicurezza dei vaccini negli Stati Uniti che aiuta a garantire che i vaccini siano sicuri. Il sistema è co-gestito da CDC e FDA."*
> 
> già, meglio le porcate dell'Aifa e che non aggiorna più i casi avversi e virologi del red carpet... se uno strumento co-gestito da CDC e FDA non è ufficiale alzo le mani... si vede che non vi va bene niente..


Ancora scrivete cose pescate chissà dove.."fa parte" "co-gestito" ma basta andare sul sito del VAERS e si nota che invee è scritto che VAERS è "co-sponsored"

praticamente CDC e FDA ti dicono "usate il VAERS" non sono affatto cogestiti..

Vaers non è altro che un aggregatore di segnalazioni come dice il nome stesso, non esegue alcun controllo su queste, non assume responsabilità..ecco perché non è un soggetto utile a fare statistica


----------



## nybreath (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> no non sono tranquillo... una vita non vale 10.000€ basta vedere cosa sia successo a Camilla Canepa... non si sa nemmeno se avrà un risarcimento degno.. tanto poi anche le morti più dubbie vengono catalogate con " nessuna correlazione"...


Allora il discorso dell'obbligatorieta che hai fatto prima non ha proprio senso di essere messo in discussione, visto che non c entra niente.

Inoltre anche qualsiasi altro vaccino aspirina tachipirina e medicinali in genere non hanno lo 0% di mortalita, se uno mi fa il discorso e da coerente poi non prende nessun medicinale e nessun vaccino, allora non sono d accordo ma lo capisco, ma la scelta di prendere tutto il resto e dire no selezionando senza essere una persona con una cultura medica alle spalle, allora uno fa quel che vuole, ma non posso essere d accordo.

Inoltre il VAERS se lo nomini, almeno informati come funziona e qual é la sua utilitá, altrimenti é proprio inutile nominarlo. Il vaers é un sistema a segnalazione, vengono segnalati problemi sul vaccino da volontari vacinati e da fornitori, da questo si controlla se vi sono modelli d uso insoliti e da qua partono quindi le ricerche scientifiche per la verifica.

Importante sapere che 'chiunque puo inviare un report al vaers' , 'un report negativo non significa che un evento sia collegato al vaccino', 'il collegamento di evento dannoso deve essere sottoposto a ulteriori indaggini di verifica'.

Il vaers pure é importante, ma utilizzare da solo un rapporto vaers significa non aver chiara la sua funzione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io i potenziali no-vax, fra i miei conoscenti, li avevo già individuati tutti prima ancora di sapere la loro opinione precisa sui vaccini.
> 
> Questione di empatia, pero' li ho previsti tutti ( diciamo quasi tutti, dai)
> 
> Non è difficile, ci sono precise caratteristiche, che non si possono scrivere perchè facilmente strumentalizzabili ed equivocabili.


Esatto..giusto ieri è passato in azienda uno di questi soggetti..lo immaginavo (i complotti se li è fatti tutti)..gli ho detto "bello ma da domani lo sai che non posso più farti entrare?"
Ha replicato che lui ha "l'autocertificazione europea"...un'altra delle bufale circolate online che ovviamente sto babbuino si era bevuto..


----------



## pazzomania (14 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..giusto ieri è passato in azienda uno di questi soggetti..lo immaginavo (i complotti se li è fatti tutti)..gli ho detto "bello ma da domani lo sai che non posso più farti entrare?"
> Ha replicato che lui ha "l'autocertificazione europea"...un'altra delle bufale circolate online che ovviamente sto babbuino si era bevuto..


ahahaha si è vero, ci sono personaggi che sai già prima come ragioneranno.
Ma fermiamoci qui, come ho scritto son caratteristiche chiare ed evidenti, ma è complicato scriverle, sarebbe fuori luogo.


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancora scrivete cose pescate chissà dove.."fa parte" "co-gestito" ma basta andare sul sito del VAERS e si nota che invee è scritto che VAERS è "co-sponsored"
> 
> praticamente CDC e FDA ti dicono "usate il VAERS" non sono affatto cogestiti..
> 
> Vaers non è altro che un aggregatore di segnalazioni come dice il nome stesso, non esegue alcun controllo su queste, non assume responsabilità..ecco perché non è un soggetto utile a fare statistica


The system is co-managed ( co-gestite by CDC and FDA ) l'ho pescato direttamente dal sito della CDC ignorante e arrogante , se ti sei vaccinato non ti da il diritto di screditare le informazioni altrui.. e ancora... i medici sono OBBLIGATI PER LEGGE ad usarlo... e OBBLIGATI A CATALOGARE gli eventi avversi


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahaha si è vero, ci sono personaggi che sai già prima come ragioneranno.
> Ma fermiamoci qui, come ho scritto son caratteristiche chiare ed evidenti, ma è complicato scriverle, sarebbe fuori luogo.


concordo, infatti io parlo solo dei casi umani..poi ci sono persone con motivazioni valide e con loro non ho nulla da dire


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensa se il giorno dopo, per ripicca..incrociassero le braccia gli altri 40milioni di italiani che hanno fatto il vaccino..
> della serie "vabbé dai adesso i problemi li creiamo NOI"...ci sarebbe da ridere a vedere cosa succede..
> 
> Ma ovviamente non succederà perché la gente che si è vaccinata è la gente che non vuole creare rotture e vuole solo tornare alla normalità, gli altri i polemici che cercano sempre una scusa per proteste/lamenti/polemiche, perennemente in lotta per la terra di mezzo



Pensa che domani scenderanno in piazza anche molte persone munite di greenpass ,non solo i "no vax".
E scenderanno in piazza perchè il green pass (coercitivo) per lavorare,non per divertirsi,ma per lavorare,è un abominio.

Poi continuate pure a prendere per il cùl tutti quelli che domani manifesteranno anche per "voi"


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> The system is co-managed ( co-gestite by CDC and FDA ) l'ho pescato direttamente dal sito della CDC ignorante e arrogante , se ti sei vaccinato non ti da il diritto di screditare le informazioni altrui.. e ancora... i medici sono OBBLIGATI PER LEGGE ad usarlo... e OBBLIGATI A CATALOGARE gli eventi avversi


Daje....certo che il sistema è cogestito...ma se leggi bene dove ha preso quella informazione è scritto anche in grassetto e bello evidente che:
"come sistema di allerta precoce il vaers non può dimostrare che un vaccino abbia causato un problema. Nello specifico *un rapporto al VAERS non signifca che un vaccino ha causato un evento avverso*. Ma il Vaers può dare importanti informazioni al CDC e alla FDA"

Qui è tutta questione di capire come sti sistemi funzionano..tu puoi segnalare ogni cosa, anche le più sciocche..poi starà alla CDC e alla FDA controllare...
Ma il punto è il lasso di tempo che passa tra la segnalazione e il controllo..quindi in un momento come questo dove c'è una guerra aperta ai vaccini le segnalazioni sono esasperate, e finché non sono smentite restano lì come statistica..

Se ci fossero queste correlazioni avrebbero già sospeso i vaccini, come infatti è successo per astrazeneca sotto i 60 anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa che domani scenderanno in piazza anche molte persone munite di greenpass ,non solo i "no vax".
> E scenderanno in piazza perchè il green pass (coercitivo) per lavorare,non per divertirsi,ma per lavorare,è un abominio.
> 
> Poi continuate pure a prendere per il cùl tutti quelli che domani manifesteranno anche per "voi"


scenderanno in piazza perché non hanno un mengo da fare...o perché sono i soliti che andrebbero in piazza anche per la carta igienica colorata...

Vogliono scendere in piazza per me? Scendano in piazza per il gasolio a 1,55 e la benzina a 1,8


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2021)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Allora il discorso dell'obbligatorieta che hai fatto prima non ha proprio senso di essere messo in discussione, visto che non c entra niente.
> 
> Inoltre anche qualsiasi altro vaccino aspirina tachipirina e medicinali in genere non hanno lo 0% di mortalita, se uno mi fa il discorso e da coerente poi non prende nessun medicinale e nessun vaccino, allora non sono d accordo ma lo capisco, ma la scelta di prendere tutto il resto e dire no selezionando senza essere una persona con una cultura medica alle spalle, allora uno fa quel che vuole, ma non posso essere d accordo.
> 
> ...


ripeto non è un normale questionario facebook dove puoi andare a spammare segnalazioni a caso.. sono 5-6 pagine da compilare di rapporti con testimonianze e dati sensibili... non è uno scherzo compilarlo.. quindi informatevi prima di dire che lo possono fare tutti una segnalazione.. serve comunque un supporto come il tuo medico curante per aiutare a fare la seguente segnalazione..


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ripeto non è un normale questionario facebook dove puoi andare a spammare segnalazioni a caso.. sono 5-6 pagine da compilare di rapporti con testimonianze e dati sensibili... non è uno scherzo compilarlo.. quindi informatevi prima di dire che lo possono fare tutti una segnalazione.. serve comunque un supporto come il tuo medico curante per aiutare a fare la seguente segnalazione..


Si ma gli unici dati obbligatori da fornire sono quelli personali quindi chi vuole scrivere una cavolata è liberissimo di farlo..ovviamente poi il sistema la eliminerà ma questo dopo quanto tempo?

è ovvio che il sistema è fatto per essere uno strumento efficace...ma purtroppo se qualcuno vuole abusarne può farlo benissimo..

Ricordiamo che non nasce certo per situazioni di pandemia, di base l'utilità c'è eccome perché appunto nessuno si mette a segnalare a caso cose del genere..nessuno fino ad oggi dove si è aperta una guerra ai vaccini covid

E purtroppo ci vuole niente ad aggirarlo se uno vuole creare panico..cosa che sta succedendo ora...


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siccome l'80% delle persone sono vaccinate, quindi l'80% di quelli che conosci tu sono vaccinati, mi puoi dire quanti sono morti?


il giorno che sentirò dire un no vax che in effetti non conoscono nessuno morto o stato male per il vaccino la juve vince 2 champions, nello stesso giorno.


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa che domani scenderanno in piazza anche molte persone munite di greenpass ,non solo i "no vax".
> E scenderanno in piazza perchè il green pass (coercitivo) per lavorare,non per divertirsi,ma per lavorare,è un abominio.
> 
> Poi continuate pure a prendere per il cùl tutti quelli che domani manifesteranno anche per "voi"



Sappiamo benissimo come è fatto il popolo italiano. Stai tranquillo che se tra oggi e domani o dopodomani accadesse qualcosa, saltasse il Governo, e andassero al comando i "No vax" la maggior parte della popolazione diventerebbe automaticamente no vax e no green pass. Lo dice la storia: l'italiano medio va sempre dove tira il vento.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ora si deve riaprire tutto.


cosa c'è di chiuso?


----------



## Zlatan87 (14 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Autotrasportatori e aereoportuali dicono no al Green Pass obbligatorio ed annunciano:”Venerdì sciopereremo e bloccheremo il paese”.
> 
> Si prevede un fine settimana caldissimo, con manifestazioni in tutta Italia.


Preparo i pop-corn e W lo smartworking


----------



## nybreath (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ripeto non è un normale questionario facebook dove puoi andare a spammare segnalazioni a caso.. sono 5-6 pagine da compilare di rapporti con testimonianze e dati sensibili... non è uno scherzo compilarlo.. quindi informatevi prima di dire che lo possono fare tutti una segnalazione.. serve comunque un supporto come il tuo medico curante per aiutare a fare la seguente segnalazione..


Guarda che stai dicendo una sciocchezza, é assolutamente un questionario che puo fare chiunque, per fare la segnalazione vai sul sito e scrivi, lo posso fare pure io adesso, ti puoi scaricare pure il pdf e te lo fai sul bagno, ci vogliono 5 minuti.

VAERS accetta i report da chiunque, solo quelli dei provider sono obbligatori.

Rimane una segnalazione senza prova di correlazione, é e rimane una persona che dopo il vaccino é stata male e ha fatto una segnalazione, punto e basta. Che é utile per caritá.

Nelle stesse FAQs del loro sito c'é scritto 'VAERS NON É DESTINATO A DETERMINARE SE UN VACCINO HA CAUSATO EVENTI AVVERSI', lo dicono loro e la gente invece lo deve usare per capire se il vaccino causa conseguenze...


----------



## Devil man (14 Ottobre 2021)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Guarda che stai dicendo una sciocchezza, é assolutamente un questionario che puo fare chiunque, per fare la segnalazione vai sul sito e scrivi, lo posso fare pure io adesso, ti puoi scaricare pure il pdf e te lo fai sul bagno, ci vogliono 5 minuti.
> 
> VAERS accetta i report da chiunque, solo quelli dei provider sono obbligatori.
> 
> ...


Per qualcuno è semplice e per altri no.. cmq sta di fatto che spammare casi avversi falsi come ha detto l'altro utente presentare consapevolmente un falso rapporto VAERS con l'intento di fuorviare il Dipartimento della salute è una violazione della legge federale (18 U.S. Code § 1001) punibile con multa e reclusione, in più se scrivi cazzate ti chiamano..

quindi sta di fatto che 1. spammare casi falsi è una perdita di tempo 2. è punibile con la prigione


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Ottobre 2021)

.

@Ringhio8, basta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## nybreath (14 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Per qualcuno è semplice e per altri no.. cmq sta di fatto che spammare casi avversi falsi come ha detto l'altro utente presentare consapevolmente un falso rapporto VAERS con l'intento di fuorviare il Dipartimento della salute è una violazione della legge federale (18 U.S. Code § 1001) punibile con multa e reclusione, in più se scrivi cazzate ti chiamano..
> 
> quindi sta di fatto che 1. spammare casi falsi è una perdita di tempo 2. è punibile con la prigione



Vabbeh per qualcuno sara difficile scrivere la propria data di nascita, non lo metto in dubbio, le domande sono proprio di livello elementare...

Io sinceramente che ci sia gente che lo fa mentendo non lo dico perche non ne ho le prove, ma che il semplice fatto che sia descritto come crimine allora significa che nessuno lo fa mi sembra ovviamente una sciocchezza.

Un no vax va in piazza e picchia i giornalisti poi si fa il problemi di mandare un report falso, non lo so, non mi pare impossibile.

Ma comunque rimane il fatto che sono segnalazioni di persone e che la correlazione viene provata successivamente se tali segnalazioni riportano un modello anomalo, le segnalazioni fatte su VAERS non indicano niente di anomalo, quindi non so manco perche se ne parli.

VAERS riporta che da dicembre 2020 al 6 ottobre 2021 sono state fatte oltre 400m di dosi di vaccino e riportati 8638 casi di morte, anche volendo dire che sono tutti e tutti causati dal vaccino, tutt altro che provato, é un grado di mortalitá del 0.0021%, andare in auto ha un grado di mortalita piu di 4 volte superiore a questo...

Cioe neanche il report VAERS da dati negativi al vaccino non saprei neanche perche se ne parla.


----------



## chicagousait (14 Ottobre 2021)

Io mi farei 100 doci di vaccino se servisse a riportare in vita mio padre che il covid si è preso. A queste persone auguro quello che ha passato lui prima di morire e quello che abbiamo passato noi. 

Altro che sciopero per il green pass


----------



## raducioiu (14 Ottobre 2021)

> Io mi farei 100 doci di vaccino se servisse a riportare in vita mio padre che il covid si è preso. A queste persone auguro quello che ha passato lui prima di morire e quello che abbiamo passato noi.


Con il massimo rispetto per il dolore che hai provato e provi e per quello che ha purtroppo sofferto tuo padre, sono discorsi che potrebbe fare al contrario chi ha perso un caro per il vaccino.
Magari i genitori, ad esempio, di Camilla Canepa o Giulia Lucenti, tra i tanti, potrebbero augurare la loro sofferenza a chi vuole imporre o forzare la vaccinazione.


----------



## chicagousait (14 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Con il massimo rispetto per il dolore che hai provato e provi e per quello che ha purtroppo sofferto tuo padre, sono discorsi che potrebbe fare al contrario chi ha perso un caro per il vaccino.
> Magari i genitori, ad esempio, di Camilla Canepa o Giulia Lucenti, tra i tanti, potrebbero augurare la loro sofferenza a chi vuole imporre o forzare la vaccinazione.


Non mi trovi d'accordo. Pur rispettando le loro morti e il dolore dei loro famigliari; le morti causate dal vaccino sono infinitesimali paragonate a chi è morto di covid. Ma qui non è una gara a chi ha più morti. E' una lotta per la sopravvivenza e cercare di rimettere in moto tutto e l'unico modo è il vaccino. Io ho avuto più problemi con il covid che facendomi due dosi di Pfizer.

Non vuoi farti il vaccino. Ok d'accordo, fatti il tampone ogni 2/3 giorni di tasca tua. 

La reazione allergica è pericolosa con qualsiasi cosa assunta. Mia zia è quasi morta assumendo il paracetamolo, che facciamo richiediamo la sospensione della tachipirina?


----------



## danjr (14 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il giorno che sentirò dire un no vax che in effetti non conoscono nessuno morto o stato male per il vaccino la juve vince 2 champions, nello stesso giorno.


Però ti dicono che non conoscono nessuno morto di covid, quello te lo dicono subito, è l'unica cosa che conta per loro. Nella loro mente il Covid è un'influenza ma il Vaccino è la fonte di tutti i mali


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

Hanno tolto il greenpass per i camionisti che vengono dall'estero...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Hanno tolto il greenpass per i camionisti che vengono dall'estero...



Ma come,il pass sanitario,quello che serviva assolutamente per stare più sicuri,viene abolito per i camionisti stranieri ? ahahah che governo di pagliacci


----------



## raducioiu (14 Ottobre 2021)

> Nella loro mente il Covid è un'influenza ma il Vaccino è la fonte di tutti i mali



Che era un'influenza in realtà lo dicevano il vostro ministro, i vostri virologi che ora son la bocca della verità e molti di voi riconvertiti a estremisti vax (visto che vi piace generalizzare e raggruppare chi la pensa diversamente in un blocco unico) finchè l'involtino non è andato di traverso a qualcuno.


----------



## raducioiu (14 Ottobre 2021)

> La reazione allergica è pericolosa con qualsiasi cosa assunta. Mia zia è quasi morta assumendo il paracetamolo, che facciamo richiediamo la sospensione della tachipirina?


Il fatto è che la tachipirina non si è forzati ad usarla. 
Per quanto mi riguarda non sono assolutamente contro il vaccino (come dico spesso io continuo ad esser dubbioso sul vaccinarmi o meno perchè temo molto anche il covid), non sarei contro nemmeno causasse la morte di 9 persone su 10. Ognuno è responsabile di quello che decide di assumere. 
Il mio unico problema è che vorrei la massima e totale trasparenza e nessuna forzatura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Non mi trovi d'accordo. Pur rispettando le loro morti e il dolore dei loro famigliari; le morti causate dal vaccino sono infinitesimali paragonate a chi è morto di covid. *Ma qui non è una gara a chi ha più morti*. E' una lotta per la sopravvivenza e cercare di rimettere in moto tutto e l'unico modo è il vaccino. Io ho avuto più problemi con il covid che facendomi due dosi di Pfizer.
> 
> Non vuoi farti il vaccino. Ok d'accordo, fatti il tampone ogni 2/3 giorni di tasca tua.
> 
> La reazione allergica è pericolosa con qualsiasi cosa assunta. Mia zia è quasi morta assumendo il paracetamolo, che facciamo richiediamo la sospensione della tachipirina?


ma non la penso proprio così anche se ho capito il tuo discorso.
è proprio un fatto di numeri, non puoi paragonare 1-2-10 morti per vaccino (accertati? non lo so non mi informo più sinceramente) contro 100.000. è una cosa che se non la capisci è proprio perchè non la vuoi capire.
ma è ovvio che se deve andare verso la soluzione meno rischiosa come in ogni caso della vita.

mi piacerebbe sapere se a chi non va il green pass o i tamponi andrebbe di firmare un foglio che dice che se vai all'ospedale le spese le paghi tu.
così vi piacerebbe? è una domanda seria non una provocazione. accetti di pagarti le spese mediche e la TI nel caso in cui stai male davvero?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma come,il pass sanitario,quello che serviva assolutamente per stare più sicuri,viene abolito per i camionisti stranieri ? ahahah che governo di pagliacci


huffingtonpost


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Chiaro che cercheranno di dividere i lavoratori per evitare proteste serie. Sicuramente ci saranno altre deroghe per me


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> huffingtonpost
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...




Beh,non bisogna stupirsi, il governo codardo aveva anche provato a proporre i tamponi gratuiti ai portuali triestini. Solo a loro eh,solo ai portuali triestini e a nessun altro.

Fortunatamente hanno rifiutato la proposta e scenderanno a manifestare con tutti gli altri.

E comunque il governo con queste deroghe sta infiammando ancora di più la piazza.
Incredibile come NON riescano a combinarne una giusta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2021)

Continuiamo in un topic aggiornato, lo sto per aprire.


----------

